# Hydralics



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

dronai said:


> Had to rewire a rebuilt centerless grinder. The motor leads for the hydralic pump weren't labeled, the boss wasn't concerned with damaging anything, by reversing the pump. Can this be a problem with other types of machines ?


Sure. There's plenty of three phase machines that can be damaged by them running in reverse. But some stuff is smart enough now that it may be impossible to make them run backward by power supply phasing alone.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Depending what kind of pump you have, reversed roll shouldn’t hurt it but may make a mess. A gear or vane pump will try to pump out the intake port. A piston pump likely won’t do anything because the charge pump won’t fill the cylinders. The charge pump may make a mess though.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Talking about hydralics only, mainly open loop systems


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

460 Delta said:


> Depending what kind of pump you have, reversed roll shouldn’t hurt it but may make a mess. A gear or vane pump will try to pump out the intake port. A piston pump likely won’t do anything because the charge pump won’t fill the cylinders. The charge pump may make a mess though.


 Thanks, I couldn't get to the pump, because of the location on the machine. We used the low pressure switch to make sure it was working right.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

I always try to avoid running/bumping a hydraulic pump in reverse simple to stop trash from the filters being sucked back into the pump. I have a rotation meters so its not a heavy lift to check before bumping the motor.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

gpop said:


> I always try to avoid running/bumping a hydraulic pump in reverse simple to stop trash from the filters being sucked back into the pump. I have a rotation meters so its not a heavy lift to check before bumping the motor.


The hydraulic pump motor was not accessible, the wires leads were all black going to the motor. I have a rotation meter also, what do you do ? I was worried bumping that motor too


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

dronai said:


> The hydraulic pump motor was not accessible, the wires leads were all black going to the motor. I have a rotation meter also, what do you do ? I was worried bumping that motor too


I would bump it and hope there not enough trash in the filters to jam the pump or collapse the filter.


----------

